# enlarger lenses



## ferny (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there any site which shows a list of the fitments lenses can have? Mine has a 39mm thread and I'm in need of a lens to do 120 film (so around the 80mm mark) but looking on eBay most don't list what fitment they have. They'll just list "nikon" or "rokkor" and say nothing else. I assume if you're in the know it'll come easy to you and be obvious. But not to me, yet.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 4, 2007)

Enlarger lenses are pretty much standardized in terms of fitment.  Unless you get something from the dark ages, it should work just fine.


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2007)

So most enlarger lenses are M39?


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 4, 2007)

ferny said:


> So most enlarger lenses are M39?



Pretty much anything made within living memory will be M39. The Nikkor and Schneider ones are very common on eBay and they are that size. I've got a Rokkor 50mm (amongst others) and it is M39 too.

Thom


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 5, 2007)

All the enlarger lenses I have are M39, even the 150mm Schneider I use for 4x5.  I have run across a few that weren't, but they weren't well known brands at all, and seemed to be of poor quality.  As long as the lens is for an enlarger you should be okay.  Sometimes people sell process camera lenses as enlarging lenses, and they work fine as an enlarging lens, but they aren't all M39.


----------



## ferny (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahha, that helps me.


----------

